

Early Social Security Projections - ct
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/15/early-social-security-projections/

======
pmchiu
My guess is that the SSA didn't factor how poorly American's would treat
themselves over the next 65 years. If they had their projections for life
expectancy would have dropped inline with what they are today.

Either that or those fantastic flying cars we all though we were going to have
by 2011 were supposed to have contributed to a longer lifespan.

~~~
mberning
If you read in the comments there is some discussion as to why this has
happened. It seems that longer lifespan is being somewhat canceled out
statistically by the swell of people born during the baby boom and
immigration.

~~~
hugh3
Exactly. The US (and most other western countries) are playing the game where
you avoid the greying of the population by bringing in a constant supply of
new immigrants from poorer countries. This is not, of course, sustainable over
the long term.

